# First Puppy - Crate Issues



## havamama27 (Apr 10, 2015)

Our first puppy ever! Her name is Bella and we got her at 18 weeks. Breeder kept her longer for us but that means we started crate training late. It's now been two weeks and we can finally get her in the crate at night without crying but only b/c she is wiped by 1130. Any earlier and it's cry city. During the day she views going in the crate like jail and desperately wants out. In the AM she is up by 4 and cries until we get her - sometimes 1.5 hours.

We've tried it all - rewards in the crate, getting her at night and putting her back, even tried crate in our bedroom. She is loving and loves loves us and our kids. But she is stubborn and since she is not fully potty trained the crate seems like the right answer. 

What to do?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's not stubborn. She is a confused little baby in a new place, doing what babies do until they learn better. 

By 18 weeks, she is older than when puppies generally go to their new homes, so already had some established habits. Your breeder should have started crate training her long before that age. I strongly suggest that you invest in the "Crate Games" DVD from Susan Garrett on he Say Yes web site. It is a very effective way of teaching dogs to LOVE their crates.


----------

